# Avian Influenza 2015 - buying poultry



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

FYI...for anyone buying or shipping poultry, here is email correspondence from a supplier that I recently placed an order with when I asked about the possibility of the disease affecting my new chicks:

Hello RJ,
Thanks for checking on that. We have not had reports of any issues with avian influenza from the chicks or eggs from any of our hatcheries. The government has done a good job of shutting down certain postal routes to avoid the spread of this disease, so if we haven't contacted you, the route to you is safe.
Also, each hatchery undergoes a series of tests on their parent stock and facilities that ensures no dangerous illnesses will affect the birds. Here is a link to an article on that process: http://www.poultryimprovement.org/documents/ProgramStandardsAugust2014.pdf
The NPIP number for the hatchery that your chicks are coming from for your reference is: NPIP: 43-105
I appreciate your concern. Please let me know if you have other questions,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good information, glad you posted it. If the hatcheries would post that info on their websites before ordering it would help a lot of people. 

I wonder how they're controlling that when purchasing from a private breeder that has to ship to the new owners.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

slightly off subject but....
where do you buy your chicks? online? from a hatcher?
what about supplies and feed and everything else?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was breeding Silkies for show quality so all of my birds came from top breeders. Same for the other breeds I raised, all came from breeders. I did pick a couple of egg layers from TSC and who knows which hatchery they came from. Totally forgetting that hatchery birds seem to have egg laying issues at relatively young ages.

I recently picked up 6 from TSC just to satisfy one of my broodies knowing full well I would rehome them, which I did. Despite what Fiere believed.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Good info to have! Worry about this is the main reason I decided to buy from a breeder withing driving distance


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> Good info to have! Worry about this is the main reason I decided to buy from a breeder withing driving distance


Doing that your chances went way up for having birds around until they are many years old. My seven year old Hamburgs are still laying!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Interesting blog from Murray McMurray hatchery.
http://blog.mcmurrayhatchery.com/2015/07/23/moving-chickens-to-texas/
http://blog.mcmurrayhatchery.com/2015/07/23/interview-with-joe-claborn-part1/


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

great posts NM156. thanks


----------

